# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  George W. Resume

## Jim G

This should be fodder for some good discussions:

RESUME 
I was arrested in Kennebunkport, Maine, in 1976 for driving under the influence of alcohol. I pled guilty, paid a fine, and had my driver's license suspended for 30 days. - My Texas driving record has been "lost" and is not available. 

MILITARY: 
I joined the Texas Air National Guard and went AWOL. I refused to take a drug test or answer any questions about my drug use. - By joining the Texas Air National Guard, I was able to avoid combat duty in Vietnam.

COLLEGE:
I graduated from Yale University with a low C average. - I was a
cheerleader.

PAST WORK EXPERIENCE:
I ran for U.S. Congress and lost. - I began my career in the oil business in Midland, Texas, in 1975. I bought an oil company, but couldn't find any oil in Texas. - The company went bankrupt shortly after I sold all my stock. I bought the Texas Rangers baseball team in a sweetheart deal that took land using taxpayer money. With the help of my father and our rightwing friends
in the oil industry (including Enron CEO Ken Lay), I was elected governor of Texas. 

 ACCOMPLISHMENTS AS GOVERNOR OF TEXAS:
I changed Texas pollution laws to favor power and oil companies, making Texas the most polluted state in the Union. - During my tenure, Houston replaced Los Angeles as the most smog ridden city in America. - I cut taxes and bankrupted the Texas treasury to the tune of billions in borrowed money.  I set the record for the most executions by any governor in American history. - With the help of my brother, the governor of Florida, and my father's appointments to the Supreme Court, I became President after
losing by over 500,000 votes.

 ACCOMPLISHMENTS AS PRESIDENT:
I am the first President in U.S. history to enter office with a criminal record.  I invaded and occupied two countries at a continuing cost of over one billion dollars per week. I spent the U.S. surplus and effectively bankrupted the U.S. Treasury. I shattered the record for the largest annual deficit in U.S. history. I set an economic record for most private bankruptcies filed in any 12 month period. I set the all-time record for most foreclosures in a 12 month period. I set the all-time record for the biggest drop in the history of the U.S. stock market. In my first year in
office, over 2 million Americans lost their jobs and that trend continues every month. I'm proud that the members of my cabinet are the richest of any administration in U.S. history. My "poorest millionaire," Condoleeza Rice, has a Chevron oil tanker named after her. I set the record for most campaign
fundraising trips by a U.S. President.

 I am the all-time U.S. and world record holder for receiving the most corporate campaign donations. My largest lifetime campaign contributor, and one of my best friends, Kenneth Lay, presided over the largest corporate bankruptcy fraud in U.S. History, Enron.  My political party used Enron private jets and corporate attorneys to assure my success with the U.S. Supreme Court during my election decision. I have protected my friends at Enron and Halliburton against investigation or prosecution. More
time and money was spent investigating the Monica Lewinsky affair than has been spent investigating one of the biggest corporate rip offs in history.

I presided over the biggest energy crisis in U.S. history and refused to intervene when corruption involving the oil industry was revealed. I presided over the highest gasoline prices in U.S. history. I changed the U.S. policy to allow convicted criminals to be awarded government contracts. I appointed more convicted criminals to administration than any President in U.S. history. I created the Ministry of Homeland Security, the largest
bureaucracy in the history of the United States government.

I've broken more international treaties than any President in U.S. history. I am the first President in U.S. history to have the United Nations remove the U.S. from the Human Rights Commission. I withdrew the U.S. from the World Court of Law. I refused to allow inspectors access to U.S. "prisoners of war" detainees and thereby have refused to abide by the Geneva Convention.  I am the first President in history to refuse United Nations election inspectors (during the 2002 U.S. election). I set the record for
fewest number of press conferences of any President since the advent of television. I set the all-time record for most days on vacation in any one year period.    

After taking off the entire month of August, I presided over the worst security failure in U.S. history. I garnered the most sympathy for the U.S. after the World Trade Center attacks and less than a year later made the U.S. the most hated country in the world, the largest failure of diplomacy in world history. I have set the all time record for most people worldwide to simultaneously protest me in public venues (15 million people),
shattering the record for protest against any person in the history of mankind. 

I am the first President in U.S. history to order an unprovoked, preemptive attack and the military occupation of a sovereign nation. I did so against the will of the United Nations, the majority of U.S. citizens, and the world community. I have cut health care benefits for war veterans and support a cut in duty benefits for active duty troops and their families in war time.
In my State of the Union Address, I lied about our reasons for attacking Iraq, then blamed the lies on our British friends. I am the first President in history to have a majority of Europeans (71%) view my presidency as the biggest threat to world peace and security. I am supporting development of a nuclear "Tactical Bunker Buster," a WMD.

I have so far failed to fulfill my pledge to bring Osama Bin Laden to  justice.

RECORDS AND REFERENCES:
All records of my tenure as governor of Texas are now in my father's library, sealed and unavailable for public view. All records of SEC investigations into my insider trading and my bankrupt companies are sealed in secrecy and unavailable for public view. All records or minutes from meetings that I, or my Vice President, attended regarding public energy policy are sealed in secrecy and unavailable for public review.

PLEASE CONSIDER MY EXPERIENCE WHEN VOTING IN 2004.

----------


## For-Life

I have a friend who is an economics professor.  He always says that Bush was a failure as a student, a failure as a businessman, and now he is running the most powerful nation in the world.

----------


## Judy Canty

> *Jim G said:* 
> MILITARY: 
> I joined the Texas Air National Guard and went AWOL. I refused to take a drug test or answer any questions about my drug use. - By joining the Texas Air National Guard, I was able to avoid combat duty in Vietnam.


But in all fairness, I saved my Dad some money on my dental care.

----------


## BobV

And you all are trying to get what point across to us?

----------


## Judy Canty

Enjoyed this one in this mornings' Post:

http://www.doonesbury.com/strip/dailydose/index.html

----------


## Pete Hanlin

A failure as a student?  Bush graduated from Yale and Harvard and has an MBA.  Joke all you like, but I'm guessing a Democrat grad of two Ivy League schools would be called a genius.  

AWOL is a pretty strong term.  It would be a really nifty charge to make if there was actual proof that Bush was actually Absent With Out Leave.  Oops, forgot- its not really "about" the truth, is it?

As I recall, the drunken driving incident came out before the first election (amazingly _right_ before the first election- what responsible journalistic timing).  I also seem to recall that Bush admitted the incident (how refreshing after the eight years we had just gone through) and the American people voted him in with this knowledge.

Ah yes, voting him in.  You guys really are having a tough time accepting the fact that the Electoral College is the method used to elect Presidents in the US, aren't you?  Yes, I'm sure Jeb Bush was somehow able to sway the Supreme Court to confirm George (even though he obviously had no pull with the Florida Supreme Court, who twice chose to ignore the law- even after the Supreme Court slapped them in the wrist the first go round).  BTW, Bush won the complete recount that the papers conducted after the election.  Would you like us to count them for a fifth time?  Oh, and the Dems in South Florida screwed up their gubenatorial primary two years ago- in which no Republicans voted.  So badly, in fact, that it took about a week for a winner to be announced (hint: spend some of the soft money you're still raising by using "non-partisan" political action groups to educate your voters).

The "surplus..."  Wow, if you can prove it actually existed perhaps we can talk about pixies and leprechauns as well sometime!  I think its amazing Bush still wants to be President- after all, he's probably put away billions of dollars from the surplus in some Swiss account (hey, as long as slander doesn't seem to bother you guys- you should go for broke). 

Anyway, I suppose Kerry will run and y'all can band together and try to save our nation from this polluting, war-mongering, dim-witted, cowardly, drug-using tyrant who is currently our Commander in Chief!  At the same time, I and my ilk of obviously-too-rich, poor-hating, oppression-loving lemmings will waste our vote again on President George W. Bush.

Good luck!  :)

PS- Don't worry, if (oops, as Kerry would say, I mean _when_, ahuck, ahuck, ahuck) "W" wins re-election, I can recommend a great anger management therapist for you guys.  I used him a lot from '92-'00.

----------


## Joann Raytar

In the following picture, John Kerry is two rows behind Jane Fonda at an anti-war rally.  He actively protested against the Vietnam war. After being slightly wounded three times he requested to be sent home and ended the war as an aide to the upper brass.

Why all of the sudden is Kerry bosting about his involvement in a war that he protested in the 1970's?

----------


## shanbaum

> *Pete Hanlin said:* 
> 
> The "surplus..."  Wow, if you can prove it actually existed perhaps we can talk about pixies and leprechauns as well sometime!  I think its amazing Bush still wants to be President- after all, he's probably put away billions of dollars from the surplus in some Swiss account (hey, as long as slander doesn't seem to bother you guys- you should go for broke).



Pete - do you actually believe that there was no Federal budget surplus from 1998 to 2001?

There may be a sense by which that can be argued (which I'm not telling you), but, given that this is rather well known, and was in fact used by your MBA-totin' hero to justify his repayment to his more well-off supporters in 2001, what exactly are you talking about?




> AWOL is a pretty strong term. It would be a really nifty charge to make if there was actual proof that Bush was actually Absent With Out Leave. Oops, forgot- its not really "about" the truth, is it?


You don't really want to turn this into a discussion about "truthfulness", do you?

Because you can't handle the truth.  You don't want the truth.  Because deep down inside... oh... sorry...

----------


## jediron

I agree with Bob V, what is the point? Or maybe we should bring up the past indiscretions of former President Clinton and the First
Lady (Now Senator Clinton) now that would fill at least more pages then the silly little pradle that is going on about President
Brush.
:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

Look, if you Democrats want to defeat George 43, the way to do it is not with Bush Bashing.   If a few of you would listen to Rush you would be given the amunition every day.

1) Attack on what he is vulnerable on,  where he has deserted his conservative base.
a) Imagration.
b) Weak stand on Gays (concervatives don't want even civil unions, much less Gay marriage).
c) The necessity for the war.
d) The patriot act.
e) The "entitlements" he has passed as bones to the Democrats.
f) Over zellous homeland security impositions on citizens.

2) Field a better more conservative canditidate.   No concervative is going to vote for anyone presently on the Democratic horizon (especially including Hillary).

Otherwise spend your time trying to recruit liberals, greenies, Gays, communists, and anyone you can find with his had out for hand-outs.

You won't make it with Bush-Bashing unless you can find a candidate with that is more appealing than Bush.  Personally I would love to see Steve Forbes in the White House, he knows what is going on in every part of the world, knows who paid for it, how much, and what the objectives of those who paid for it are.  Forbes has much better intelligence than all Government agencies combined.  But then he isn't pretty so he could never be elected.

Find someone who can, and you don't have a player on the field now.

Chip, American Imperialist

----------


## chm2023

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/02/15/op...15DAVI.html?th

The above will give a chuckle to anyone who remembers the "role" of the National Guard during Vietnam.  I was dating a fellow in college whose draft number was 14 (funny the things you remember!).  He tried to get into the Guard and was told the waiting list in PA was close to 1000.

Bush's NG duty or lack thereof misses the point.  The point is A) it illustrates Bush's pattern of privelege (escapes draft, gets into Ivy League with mediocre grades, magically gets business start up money, bankrupts said business but walks away with a small fortune etc etc) which leads to the issue of his economic policy and who is being hurt and who is being helped--if you think you are and you are not in the top 1% you may want to look into the alternative miminum tax that is coming soon;  and B)  the administration has worked hard to impugn the patriotism of anyone not gung ho on the Iraqi war.  This plus Bush's aircraft "landing" and his taunt to "bring it on" fairly invites the ridicule of his military experience.  

The thing that is beginning to strike me about Bush is that he lives in the here and now--what post-war plan, let's invade now;  what ballooning deficit, let's cut taxes now;  what actual cost of my prescription drug plan, let's push it through now;  what war costs, let's send a budget to the hill now (without the $50 billion to fund the war--this one is particularly cute, when will the admin provide the budget number for the war?  November--isn't that....)

Let the games begin!!!!

----------


## BobV

Could it be that Bush is finally doing...what the people want?  For years, we all have had the attitude of "we want it now" and we now have a president that will say "you want it, you got it."

As for the president's war experience, again we look to Clinton.  Absolutely nothing.  And yet, he sent the military to places where they should not have been.

We all can ***** and moan that one president is better than the other.  All I can say is, Bush is doing something.  It may not be what you like or want, but you can't have your cake and eat it, too.

And, chm and Shanbaum, why don't both of you try throwing your hats into the ring and see how you fare in politics.

Bob V.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Seems to me Bush bashers want things both ways.  They bash him for his efforts to be an entrepreneur (oil company, Texas Rangers), but they also bash him for being priviledged and "out of touch."

I would think that PBS should be a source that even liberals would put some credence in.  You should really watch the documentary PBS put together on Bush prior to the first campaign.  They do a documentary on every major candidate and run them during the prelude to the election. 

Anyone who takes an honest look at George Bush's personal history will note that he has had a journey not unlike many Americans.  He's had business successes- and failures.  Along the way, he has used the resources available to him.  

BTW, who doesn't... please explain that to me before you whine and moan.  Personally, my dad was usually able to hook me up with a sweet summer job with the company he was a VP with.  Yeah, I earned more money than a non-relative might have, but that doesn't mean I didn't work my tail off anyway.  If your parents have money, you get to go to a better college.  Is that somehow "unfair?"  

If you have a choice between serving on the front lines with a high likelihood of getting shot and flying jets every once in a while, there are few of us who will choose the former.  There have been such individuals (a number of the truly great baseball players served in front-line combat roles at the peak of their career... these are true patriots and heros). 

The problem with all of this personal sniping is that it is very rarely objective or true- and is often divisive.  A lot of it is also irrelevent.  John Kerry is a guy with faults and strong points.  So is George W. Bush.  Depending upon your political leanings, you will pick at one or the other.

PS- Support for the Iraqi war doesn't make you patriotic (and being against doesn't make you less patriotic).  Personally, I think protesting a war in which we're actively involved pushes the line a bit, but we're all allowed to believe and do what we believe in this country- well, unless you want to pray in school or something radical like that...

----------


## chm2023

Pete:  if it were my kid, I absolutely would  have pulled every string I could to keep him out of harm's way.  And if I were the kid, I would be begging them to do it.  But I think I would accept and expect the charge of being less than a super patriot.  I guess it depends on how you look at things, I have a bit of a problem that the gang of 4 that took us to war have zero combat experience among them.  And be honest, I suspect you do as well.  Keep in mind, prior to the invasion, the greatest and most vocal opposition to the war came from the military brass.

And as an entrepreneur myself, please don't tell me to group Bush in among us.  An entrepreneur in my book puts something at risk (is risk-taking not the defining characteristic of this group?)  I am having a hard time figuring out exactly what Bush risked?  Other people's money?  His dad's good name?

Look there are plenty of privileged people who go on to make terrific contributions:  most of our founding fathers, both Roosevelts, Bush Senior, JFK, not to mention folks in the private sector.

And yes, if your parents have money and you do not meet the "regular" requirments for admission to a school, this is unfair.  (At least as unfair as affirmative action!!!:D )  Now I am not a naif, I realize that money talks.  Just don't list Bush's Ivy League credentials as an "accomplishment"--he got by with C's which is what the Ivy League used to do instead of flunking people out.  (They may still do this, I just don't have any first hand knowledge of the current situation.)

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Actually, from what I understand, the Harvard MBA program is very tough, "Cs" are good, and there are no "gimme" Cs.  Regardless of who you are, if you flunk out you flunk out.

I'll more or less go along with the rest of what you say (except the part about JFK making a "significant contribution").  I know JFK is a poster boy for the Democrats, and I don't mean this in a bad way, but being assassinated did more for JFK's legacy than anything he did while alive.

Actually, its sort of fortuitous that JFK was assassinated (IMHO).  I believe it gave greater impetus to make good on the going to the moon vision he had espoused in the early 60s.  Overall, however, he was not a very popular President until after he died.

As for entreprenurial experience, the aforementioned PBS documentary indicated Bush did put in a lot of sweat, effort, and yes his own money into an oil venture in Texas.  I'm not going to suggest that he is the epitomy of the "hard working businessperson" clawing his way by tooth and nail, but I think he does have an appreciation for sinking your efforts into something and trying to make a success for yourself and a business (and my experiences with entreprenurialism indicate that is what its all about).

You are correct, I am not thrilled that we went to war in Iraq.  In my opinion, WWI & II are the only conflicts I view with any particular "pride" (if that is the proper word).  Even in WWII, we missed the boat at the beginning, and we didn't truly appreciate or properly respond to the Holocaust early enough.  Korea and Vietnam occurred because we mishandled the end of WWII.  Panama, Grenada, Libya, Desert Storm all had their merits but did not issue solely from an unquestionable obligation to a just cause.  

The European conflicts we entered during the Clinton era had the potential to be just but were so blatantly mishandled in both approach and exit as to be sad, and our current situation in Iraq, while I can understand and support politically cannot be defended without some room for doubt.   The thing that soothes my thoughts the most about it is that the Iraqi people are unquestionably better off without Saddam (there is no room for debate about this- that's an objective truth).

America is a great place, a powerful force, with a unique world view- this will remain whether Bush is re-elected or Kerry takes his place.  I think we all tend to pick at our leaders because it is easier than truly trying to fix what is wrong with the citizenry as a whole.  To that, I would finish this soapbox rant by repeating the words of JFK (who was without question great at expressing ideals and emotions)- _"Ask not what your country can do for you... Ask what you can do for your country."_

Our governmental system does not give that much power to the Executive Branch.  Certainly not enough to have enough sway on the country to cause good times or bad to occur in the lives of the average American.  The Executive Branch is the figurehead and leadership, but the navigator and pilot is Congress.  Personally, I find Bush to be an appealing leader.  Others here apparently do not.  As some folks say, different strokes for different folks.

----------


## chm2023

I have often wondered, as I'm sure have others, what would have happened if JFK had not been killed re Vietnam.  I suspect we would not have gotten so entangled.  I don't hold this belief because I admire JFK (which I do to a point)--I think that one of the reasons Johnson and RMN were so recalcitrant about the war was that the people who were against it were the very people despised by Nixon and LBJ--"effete" liberals, the intelligensia, the press.  The same people who were very much Kennedy's kind of people.  Maybe, maybe not.  

See you in the funny papers!!!!

----------


## Shwing

To start: Bush 43 is a good president whom history will deem a great president- bank on it- regardless if he's reelected.  BTW, he should be, but you folk South of the border have a habit of picking on the good guy, and ignoring the others....

Try looking at things this way: you could be living in the People's Republic of Canada (actually, we are the Dominion of Canada, but  the reference to  mainland China is apropos).

We don't swing from one party to another, we lurch.  We'll take 8-10 years in the kidneys from one group, only to get it in the mouth from the other.

At least Americans have some choice, and your vote COUNTS.  In Canada, once the polls close in Toronto, you may as well cede the election, literally.  

I've stated it before and I'll state it again, the Republic of the United States of America has the best system, and you are lucky.  So, on a macro scale, it doesn't really matter who you elect (unless you are buying whole counties like LBJ did in Texas...)

Sorry for the seguay.  

Make an informed desicion, and then vote.  God will ultimately make the appropriate outcome (think if Gore had won- oophff).

----------


## chip anderson

O.K. Shing:  You have redeemed your self and your fellow Canadians, you can come south of the border now.

Chip :Cool:

----------


## For-Life

> *Shwing said:* 
> To start: Bush 43 is a good president whom history will deem a great president- bank on it- regardless if he's reelected.  BTW, he should be, but you folk South of the border have a habit of picking on the good guy, and ignoring the others....
> 
> Try looking at things this way: you could be living in the People's Republic of Canada (actually, we are the Dominion of Canada, but  the reference to  mainland China is apropos).
> 
> We don't swing from one party to another, we lurch.  We'll take 8-10 years in the kidneys from one group, only to get it in the mouth from the other.
> 
> At least Americans have some choice, and your vote COUNTS.  In Canada, once the polls close in Toronto, you may as well cede the election, literally.  
> 
> ...


I love Canada and our system.  I have been quite happy with our government.  The reason why there has not been as much competition for the Liberal party is because the Conservatists have been doing too much merging in the last few years.  If they kept the Reform and PC party seperate both parties would be much more stronger.  

I can understand your concern that the election is mainly determined in Ontario and Quebec (if the two provinces agree with each other), but that is where the majority of the Canadian population lies.  It works the same in the States, just the population is more spread out.  Saying that, remember, each of our provinces have more power than each state has.  What that means, is our system is set up so that provinces have a lot of say in what happens in that province.  I think that we are only going to see provinces gain more and more control of what happens in their own particular province.  So even though our Federal government is decided by central Canada almost all of the time you still get a lot of say with the provincial government.  I also believe with us having 3 major parties, there is a lot of influence from the other parties to make sure that the Federal party does a good job.  Recently in Ontario we elected the Liberal's as our new provincial party and since they have come into power they have given us everything that the NDP's promised that they would.  

In a few months we another election will be upon us and you will get your say.

----------


## chip anderson

If you want to be a GOOD Democrat, you must have certain basic beliefs:

1. You have to believe the AIDS virus is spread by a lack of federal funding.

2. You have to believe that the same teacher who can't teach 4th graders how to read is somehow qualified to teach those same kids about sex.

3. You have to believe that guns in the hands of law-abiding Americans are more of a threat than U.S. nuclear weapons technology in the hands of Chinese communists.

4. You have to believe that there was no art before Federal funding.

5. You have to believe that global temperatures are less affected by cyclical, documented changes in the earth's climate and more affected by yuppies driving SUVs.

6. You have to be against capital punishment (putting murderers to death) but support abortion (killing innocent unborn babies) on demand (federally funded of course.)

7. You have to believe that businesses create oppression and governments and unions create prosperity.

8. You have to believe that hunters don't care about nature but loony activists from Seattle do.

9. You have to believe that self-esteem is more important than actually doing something to earn it.

10. You have to believe the NRA is bad because it supports certain parts of the Constitution while the ACLU is good because it supports certain parts of the Constitution.

11. You have to believe that taxes are too low but ATM fees are too high.

12. You have to believe that Margaret Sanger and Gloria Steinem are more important to American history than Thomas Jefferson, General Robert E. Lee or Thomas Edison.

13. You have to believe that standardized tests are racist but racial quotas are not.

14. You have to believe that the only reason socialism hasn't worked anywhere it's been tried is because the right people haven't been in charge.

15. You have to believe conservatives telling the truth belong in jail but a liar and sex offender belongs in the White House.

16. You have to believe that homosexual parades should be constitutionally protected and manger scenes at Christmas should be illegal.

17. You have to believe that illegal Democratic party funding by the Chinese is somehow in the best interest of the U.S.

18. You have to believe that gasoline priced at $1.59 per gallon is too expensive but accept bottled spring water at $1.09 per quart as reasonable.

19. You have to believe the purpose of government is to take money from people who earned it and spend it on people who did not earn it.

20. You have to believe in the Democracy but demand only Democrat  victories in elections.

21. You have to believe that people who disagree with you are stupid and backward while believing people who agree with you are "progressive" and   "enlightened."

22. You have to believe that a "B" average economics major from Yale University with a MBA from Harvard Business School is too stupid to be President of the United States.

23. You have to believe that a "C" average history major from Harvard University, dropout from Vanderbilt Law School and failure at Vanderbilt Divinity School is brilliant and should be President of the United States.

24. You are proud to have Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton, and Bill Clinton in the Democratic Party.

25. You agreed with France's position on the war in Iraq until combat victory was achieved within three weeks.

26. You have to believe that Hillary Clinton is really a lady.

Vote Democratic...It's easier than getting a job!

----------


## Judy Canty

> *Jo said:* 
> In the following picture, John Kerry is two rows behind Jane Fonda at an anti-war rally.  He actively protested against the Vietnam war. After being slightly wounded three times he requested to be sent home and ended the war as an aide to the upper brass.
> 
> Why all of the sudden is Kerry bosting about his involvement in a war that he protested in the 1970's?


Because he earned the right to protest by doing what his country asked of him first.  

George W. didn't even maintain his flight status, and aviator was his MOS, by negelecting to get his flight physical, something EVERY aviator does EVERY year.

----------


## chm2023

Only one rule:  you have to lack the wit to come up anything new to say about Democrats.  Dear God, get some new material!

Actually I think I will try my hand at this for Republicans:  

!)  You have to believe that a job at McDonalds is manufacturing job.
2)  You have to believe that Halliburton/Defense Dept arrangement is completely on the up and up.
3)  You have to keep a straight face when Rick Santorium says that gay marriage started in Scandanavia and is the reason Scandanavian society is "in decline".
4)  You have to believe that Dan Qualye would have been a fine president.
5)  You have to believe that the economy will generate 200,000 in January.  When it generates only 15,000, you have to believe it will generate 200,000 in February.  When it generates only 20,000, your have to believe it will generate 200,000 in March (ad nauseum)
6)  You believe there are WMD and that Iraq will become a model of democracy in mie-East.  
7)  The fact that CEO compensation has increased 8000% more than average worker compensation over the last 20 years is swell (because God knows CEO just keep getting better and better.)
8)  You have to believe that an inexplicable and one time Presidential outburst about manned missions is Mars is not at all odd.
9)  You are not in the least abashed about your party's history re Civil Rights, workers rights, women's rights.

Oh this is fun but I only had a couple of minutes.  TBC.

----------


## Spexvet

Being new here, I looked back at some old threads. It's nice to see that hings have moved on since March.

----------


## mrba

> Actually, from what I understand, the Harvard MBA program is very tough, "Cs" are good, and there are no "gimme" Cs. Regardless of who you are, if you flunk out you flunk out.


Pete,
Most people have not been to an educational institution of the caliber, where a C is an accomplishment.  Or said differently a C is a B or an A anywhere else.

----------


## chm2023

> Pete,
> Most people have not been to an educational institution of the caliber, where a C is an accomplishment. Or said differently a C is a B or an A anywhere else.


Actually not. The Ivys are afflicted (famously I thought?) with "grade inflation". Meaning, the majority of students get As and Bs. There are occasional rumors that something is going to done to address this issue, but nothing materializes.  Pressure from alumni, funders with dim kids etc.

----------

